# Love Spoon, My first



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

So, in an effort to try new things and learn about different aspects of wood working I tried my hand at carving.  We've had a Love Spoon hanging on our wall since getting married and I figured I could make one easy enough.  I couldn't have been more wrong since I don't own a Scroll Saw.  I sketched the design on some paper and glued it to a slab of Ambrosia Maple picked up from my local Woodcraft.  I cut the rough shape on my bandsaw and got to work with some chisels I had in the shop.  I finished the spoon with some Tung Oil Finish, not the pure stuff then hit it with steel wool and put two more coats on and buffed with a clean rag.

Time to buy the right tools so I can make more...Oh yeah, and I've gotta make something on that metal lathe sitting on my bench. :biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

That looks great. There was a programme on TV here the other day on Welsh Love spoons. Something I want to make for my better half when Valentines day comes round. You should look up the Welsh sites on them. The symbols you carve on them all have different meanings.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

keithkarl2007 said:


> That looks great. There was a programme on TV here the other day on Welsh Love spoons. Something I want to make for my better half when Valentines day comes round. You should look up the Welsh sites on them. The symbols you carve on them all have different meanings.


 
I'll give it a look, thanks!  I found a couple sites for the first idea for my sketch and a book on Amazon, but just wanted to give it a quick try to see how difficult it is.  If you have a Scroll Saw it should be pretty easy.  I just didn't have one so it was pretty painful and took much longer than it should have :biggrin:


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

If your going to try your hand at carving, give one of these a go.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I don't have a scroll saw either. I don't have the bandsaw long but I can imagine how awkward it must have been cutting out the material from the centre.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

Lovespoon by Design - The Woodworkers Institute
Carve A Traditional Celtic Lovespoon - The Woodworkers Institute

There is a template lower on the page of the second link for that love spoon.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

keithkarl2007 said:


> If your going to try your hand at carving, give one of these a go.



Beautiful work!  Not sure I'm at that level yet, but truly something to add to the list of projects for the future.  I had to drill out the center space of the hearts and then chip away at the outer edges to void the scrap.  A real pain in the butt!

Thanks for the links!


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

No worries. Definitely a job for a scrollsaw though, isn't it. The ones in the first link are very intricate.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

keithkarl2007 said:


> No worries. Definitely a job for a scrollsaw though, isn't it. The ones in the first link are *very intricate*.



I like a good challenge so that will most likely be my first spoon once I get a scroll saw.  Searching Craigslist in my local area for a decent one that won't crush my wallet.  More to come and thanks again for the links.  Getting ready to sit down and read through them.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 1, 2013)

Nice work.  I have been wondering lately about the level of craftsmanship people in the old days (before power tools) had to have.  Every time I make something I respect their skills more and more.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

Haynie said:


> Nice work.  I have been wondering lately about the level of craftsmanship people in the old days (before power tools) had to have.  Every time I make something I respect their skills more and more.



I like traveling through PA and watching the Amish artisans designing and creating fine works with wood using time tested practices and simple tools that quite frankly work better than some power tools.  There's a more personal relationship with the wood in my opinion


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 1, 2013)

Looks great Tim.


----------



## Haynie (Jan 1, 2013)

wiset1 said:


> Haynie said:
> 
> 
> > There's a more personal relationship with the wood in my opinion
> ...


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 1, 2013)

I know I was giving you a hard time about it, but it looks pretty good.:good:


----------



## D.Oliver (Jan 1, 2013)

How about this *cordless* scroll saw?

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?...campaign=PLA&gclid=CKDQxomUyLQCFS-RPAodV0YAhg


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

That would be a lot cheaper I guess, ha ha ha.  Would have solved my problems before starting this.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 1, 2013)

I only thought of that after too and here i was trying with a jigsaw when I had a coping saw. (can't find a smiley slapping his head) :biggrin:


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 1, 2013)

It's usually the most simple solutions that get lost in the troubleshooting process.  Still though, I plan to get a scroll saw to speed things along and keep my sanity in place.


----------



## rizaydog (Jan 2, 2013)

Wow! That is awesome.


----------



## Bob Wemm (Jan 2, 2013)

In a stressful situation it's easy to overlook the simple solution!!!!!!
I've never seen one of these spoons before but yours has certainly created some interest. I really like the "HAND CARVED" look, the result is more natural looking and also ages the piece.
I do a bit of Pottery and prefer the hand made look, as do most of my customers.

Cheers,
Bob.


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Thank you!  I really fell in love with woodworking through pens, now I've found something else I can do to expand upon the interest.  Built a bench, a love spoon, what's next...


----------



## Fishinbo (Jan 3, 2013)

Great job on the spoon! Even with limited tools, it turned out great. The hearts are perfect little carvings. Showed true creativity and resourcefulness.

BandSaw Blades Online - Custom Welded Band Saw Blades


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jan 4, 2013)

Just came across this on that other forum, Book Review - History of Lovespoons - The Woodworkers Institute should make for good reading and isn't very expensive. Might pick up a copy myself.


----------



## LL Woodworks (Jan 4, 2013)

What about one of these, took me two weeks working every night, to complete this Murphy Bed.



wiset1 said:


> Thank you!  I really fell in love with woodworking through pens, now I've found something else I can do to expand upon the interest.  Built a bench, a love spoon, what's next...


----------



## wiset1 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I just bought a scroll saw today so we'll see how that goes.  I didn't go full crazy on the purchase, just got a Porter Cable one with stand at Lowes for $160 after my military discount until I determine if I'm going to need a better one.

Lynn, that's a really beautiful bit of work, but the wife wants Adirondack Chairs and a coffee table first... ;-) beautiful though


----------



## Brooks803 (Jan 4, 2013)

looks great Tim! Can't wait to see what creation you come up with next. Have fun with the chairs and coffee table!


----------



## MDWine (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Tim!
I thought I sent you a message, but I'm not seeing it now... Anyway...
There is a wood carving group, actually several, in NoVa.  One meets at the Woodcraft there in Springfield most every week.  Mine, Bull Run Carvers, meets in Manassas.

Lemme know if you want details.  Woodcarving is great therapy, just like turning!


----------

